# training my tiel to fly to me when called



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is Bandits first training video..
I am teaching him to come when I call to him and land on my hand/arm (instead of my head! haha)

Its a bit silly I still don't know his sex! but I'm always saying "good boy bandit!"
his probably going to be a girl now


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Hey, when I was selling parrots, way back when
surgical sexing was the only way to be sure, I'd
tell people to pick a gender, and they were sure
to be right until the first egg appeared  I do
think Bandit is a very handsome fellow with a
most magnificent crest!

I think having a bird you can recall is one of the
most fun things you can do with a flighted bird,
and Bandit is doing so well! High fives to both of
you *


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Good work! I love flight recall, it's just so much fun for the bird and me!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sarah. I love your video. I taught Indi to fly onto my hand when you call him he flys over to you. Are your budgies moulting Indi is he is cranky.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

lynbuster said:


> Sarah. I love your video. I taught Indi to fly onto my hand when you call him he flys over to you. Are your budgies moulting Indi is he is cranky.


Haha omg mine are molting too lyn! Charlie and Ollie are very grumpy


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Sarah. Indi is grinding his beak at the moment i don't no why he is doing that does your budgies do this. I took that steel bell out i didn't want him getting sick from the metal as that type of bell rusts it was only a new bell i put in. i have a plastic bell in there now on the rings. Oh Indi is scared of his feathers when they fall out if they get on him he goes nuts


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Wiki is moulting as well, he's dropped a lot of down feathers and small feathers, he's looking shabby, poor guy. Lots of bathing seems to help!


----------



## april086 (Jan 5, 2013)

what age do they start molting??


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Aww, such a cute Bandit! Great job! I'm still waiting for my tiel's flight feathers to grow back so I can do it, too. Any tips you can leave me?


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

april086 said:


> what age do they start molting??


anywhere between 4 and 8 months I think they have a first molt


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

SouthernFried said:


> Aww, such a cute Bandit! Great job! I'm still waiting for my tiel's flight feathers to grow back so I can do it, too. Any tips you can leave me?


yes  you could still start teaching him now! all you need to do is sit him on the floor or bed or wherever. and call him, if he runs to you treat/reward him..

you can start doing short flights too..like off the bed not far and fly onto your hand..
and then as his feathers come back do longer flights 

but anyway they don't have to fly, just simply running to you is still recalling them and when they can fly they should still understand when you call them


----------



## april086 (Jan 5, 2013)

sarahxx92 said:


> anywhere between 4 and 8 months I think they have a first molt


thank you very much, i found the section on it last night after i posted  only joined last night so still finding everything


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

sarahxx92 said:


> you can start doing short flights too..like off the bed not far and fly onto your hand.. and then as his feathers come back do longer flights


Wiki and I started with targeting between the backs of two chairs, which we then moved further apart as he grew more feathers and more confident. After he learned that, I put my hand in as a third target place, and then cued it. Now he knows "come here", "go home" and "go to your perch".


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I will have to start doing some training now then. She's so attached to me I don't think we'll have an issue, though.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

SouthernFried said:


> Thanks! I guess I will have to start doing some training now then. She's so attached to me I don't think we'll have an issue, though.


You may find that true. Tony, my male tiel, is very bonded to me. So when I want him to land on my hand or shoulder, all I have to do is call his name in my "special" voice LOL. "Tooonyyy, come here" and he is super happy to oblige because that means cuddling with mommy, hehe.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*That's gorgeous! I love it when they come to you. Ollie comes to me when i call him (and also when i don't..........i call him my leech :laughing*


----------

